# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Enclosure of the month competition entries.

## Whistly

A new competition 'Enclosure of the month' So post a pic of your frogs enclosure at its very best and hope for the best. It will be open for entries until the 24th (2 weeks, next sunday). Voting will be on the 25th.

Best of luck to everyone.

----------

John

----------


## Don

*I'll start this off with my latest build, a 15 gallon vertical for a pair of Dendrobates truncatus*
There are updates after this pics such as monkey vines added but this will get the party started.

----------


## Whistly

Don that looks absolutely amazing.

----------


## lnaminneci

Awesome idea Luke!   :Big Applause:  And gorgeous tank Don!   :Frog Smile:   This will be a fun monthly thread to watch.

~Lesley

----------


## Amy

Here is mine... 35 gallon hex tank housing 4 gray tree frogs

----------


## Don

You have to have some happy frogs in that viv Amy!

----------

LilyPad

----------


## Amy

I hope they are happy!!  It was a lot of work lol.  It wouldn't be even half as cool though if it wasnt for the inspiration and help from all of you.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for starting this, Luke.  I might even enter it myself!

----------


## Whistly

> Thanks for starting this, Luke. I might even enter it myself!


I hope you do the more photos the better.

----------


## Amy

It really is a fantastic idea!  I can't wait to see more pics

----------


## Whistly

Loving the tank Amy I've decided to turn my tank upright (you inspired me) as it will give my frogs more climbing space.

----------


## Amy

> Loving the tank Amy I've decided to turn my tank upright (you inspired me) as it will give my frogs more climbing space.


They will love you for it.  My frogs were nervous at first and hid a lot, but now they are out on all the branches all day long!

----------


## Whistly

BUMP come on everyone I know there are more than 2 people who have brilliant tanks out there.

----------


## Whistly

I've just heard from John that just like the photo of the month the winner of this competition will have their photo posted on the FF homepage.

----------

John

----------


## Michael

Here is my entry for this months Enclosure of the month.  It is one of my 10 Gallon verticals which is currently unoccupied.  Hopefully next week it will have some new occupants.  It is about a month and half old.  Seems to be growing in nicely and I am seeing the start of moss on the clay background.

----------


## John Clare

I like it Mike. What's your clay background recipe?

----------


## Whistly

That's brilliant Mike I hope to see some photos of the frogs when you get them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

> I like it Mike. What's your clay background recipe?


John,

I'm using Wal-Mart Special Kitty Litter, peat moss, coco fiber, sphagnum moss.  I really don't have an exact mix.  I start with getting the kittly litter all mashed up into a fairly wet mix.  Then add the other stuff which tends to soak up a lot of the moisture in the clay.  Depending how it goes I either have to add more water to make it a bit more sticky or add more kitty litter to stiffen the mix up.  I then let it sit for a hour or so at this point.  I then test it by applying a bunch to a tank wall.  Then I sit the tank up and see if the clay slides down.  I give it maybe 10 mins and if all is ok I finish applying the rest.  I just stop at the level I wish the substrate to be at.  

If I remember to I apply peat moss or coco fiber to the applied clay.  That seems to stimulate faster moss growth.  

After that I just mist once or twice a day to keep the clay damp.  

On a side note I used clay in my 40 vert.  The thing I did there was use some Great Stuff Foam for the plant locations and to make some horizontal supports for the clay.  So far so good.  I just have one crack in the clay where the top corner is.  I just need to reach in and push it closed.  So far nothing as dried up and fallen off.

I really like the clay backgrounds a lot!

----------

John

----------


## bshmerlie

Here is my tank picture. Small Exo Terra with clay background.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Thanks for starting this, Luke. I might even enter it myself!


 I don't know...If John enters I think we have to give him a handicap. He's pretty good with a camera. Hmmm how about... the picture has to be taken with his cell phone....in the dark?  That might give us a chance.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony

33"x17"x20" CVB Vivarium housing 1.2 _Oophaga pumilio_ 'Cauchero'.

----------


## John Clare

> I don't know...If John enters I think we have to give him a handicap. He's pretty good with a camera. Hmmm how about... the picture has to be taken with his cell phone....in the dark?  That might give us a chance.


Mayhaps I can take a good photo, but you guys all have nicer terrariums than me, and that's what counts!

Cheri, what lives in that Exo Terra of yours?

----------


## bshmerlie

My pair of Veradero.  I've had the tank set up for awhile because I knew id eventually get them.  I've had them for three weeks now.  You had mentioned that they could be shy but I haven't seen that to be the case. They are out all the time and the male doesn't even bolt when I open the door. Their markings are admittingly not as nice as some of yours that I've seen, but I honestly couldn't be happier with them. Their bold...they're red...im not really that picky about frogs.  Being bold and entertaining are really the only things I look for at this point.

----------


## Whistly

I was waiting for your entry Cheri and it was worth the wait I wish I had a tank as amazing as yours, well everyones really.

----------


## bshmerlie

Lol....gosh I didn't even know it didn't show up.  :Frog Surprise:  Man someone could have PMd me....I don't know maybe sometime in the last 18 hours would have been nice. :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Oh never mind it was on the first page..

----------


## Whistly

Sorry Tony one photo per member you'll have to choose which one you want to enter. By the way they are all very good  :Big Applause:

----------


## Whistly

Bump more photos everyone. John I'm hoping to see yours  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

> 33"x17"x20" CVB Vivarium housing 1.2 _Oophaga pumilio_ 'Cauchero'.


Tony I would love to know how the front viewing glass holds up with a very high moister content?  Does it stay clear or will there be condensation on it.  That is the one bad things about my tanks.

----------


## Tony

It stays clear as long as the vent is uncovered.

----------


## Don

Bump....    you know you want to post that pic.

----------


## Whistly

Bump come on everyone just post a pic. 
It doesn't have to be a work of art.

----------


## rcteem

As requested...My standard lamasi vivarium aka the mushroom tank...lol. Sorry the picture looks funky...maybe the size is to big for the forum. I can also be seen here: http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...B/DSC_0541.jpg

----------


## Don

If you click on the picture it should go to the original orientation.

----------


## rcteem

> If you click on the picture it should go to the original orientation.


 thx...good to know

----------


## Brian

This is a work in progress for what will be the residence for a pair of gray tree froglets.  Do excuse the scotch tape holding the branch to the glass while the silicone cures.  The box is a zoo-med terrarium 12 x 12 x 18, which is just over 11 gallons.  Still needs a couple of plants, maybe a vine, and some leaf cover.

----------


## JimO

This is my largest and oldest viv - a 36-gal bowfront that houses a pair of azureus. The second photo is with the fogger running.

----------


## Amy

I love this thread, so many beautiful vivs!!!  I can't wait to build another one!

----------


## Whistly

There's only a couple of days to go so if you want to enter then get those photos in.

----------


## Martin

Time to enter the competition. My wonderfull better half just took some picture for me!

It's a RETF tank:
Exo-terra's 60cm x 45cm x 60cm (24" x 18" x 24")
Substrate: Gravel, coco husk, spaghnum moss
Plants: Pothos, snake plant, dieffenbachia, live bambuu
Exo terras "cricket bowl", modded with smooth inner surface to prevent feeders from escaping
Couple of T-rex vines
A mangrove root
A wallmounted coco husk pot
A wallmounted natural looking stone pot
A waterfall

Lightning and ReptiFogger is operated by timers
Heating devices with dimmers

Front view:


Top view (aka Frog perspective):

----------


## bshmerlie

Martin I will say it again, yours is the best Red Eye enclosure out there. If you post a picture from the side of the tank people will be able to see why I say that.  You use all the verticle space with plants and vines. Red Eyes like to walk from branch to branch much like I think a Chameleon would.  They will occasionally jump when startled but for the most part they will walk from branch to branch. The bigest flaw I see when people set up a Red Eye tank is that they will leave a lot of air space up above or large gaps from one side of the tank to the other.  The frogs simply wont be using open air space and it goes to waste.  Martin you have my vote for best enclosure not becuase it is the prettiest but because it is designed 100% with the frogs in mind. Not too many tanks can say that.  If the frogs were voting... I think Martin would win.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

Oh Cheri, you are far too kind!
I have one new and some old pictures showing the sides, but it's hard to get a good picture that really shows the "depths" of the plants etc. Maybe I can try to film it... Anything, thanks again Cheri. It really warms my (and my girlfriend, who is also invovled) heart  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin

Not sure if this is still going but here we go.

Old photo, the tank has grown in much! My camera crapped out on me =/

----------


## Martin

This was for July. There is a new thread for August. I can not link it since I'm on my phone, but it's in the general section.

----------

